# Solved: firefox stuck in offline mode



## quietsoul

Have i picked up a bug? When I try to open Firefox, I just get the top line (File, Edit, View, etc) and the address bar line, but no home page - it's just a white screen. Up till an hour ago, I could still get some sites but not all. Then I cleared the cache, as per instructions in a similar post here. Also tried opening it in safe mode but still the same. Then I tried Run > cmd > ipconfig /flushdns - but now I can't connect to the internet at all in Firefox any more. Whatever address I put in now, it says it is in Offline mode. Should I just uninstall it and downloaded it afresh using IE?


----------



## quietsoul

Sorry guys! I'm so dumb - I had 'Work Offline' ticked under File! Now it's working again. Sorry to bother you!


----------



## EAFiedler

It happens. Glad to hear you found the problem. Thanks for letting us know.


----------

